# Pasture Rotation and Alfalfa



## SalliMay (Sep 1, 2019)

I am going to start a pasture rotation schedule for my ND goats. I have two areas that have brush and trees, but the other areas are open pasture with grass and weeds (previous horse pasture). 
What do you all think if I were to sew some alfalfa into the pasture grass and if I did, can my goats graze on it directly without cutting and drying?


----------

